# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Little Country Giants - David Long on Mando

## bgjunkie

I don't know how many of you have hear of the band Little Country Giants, but they are one of my favorite.  I just found out that David Long is now playing mandolin with them.

They are not a bluegrass band for sure, more a great mix of Alt Country/Americana if I had to categorize them.  Some of the best songwriting and songs that I have heard in a long time.

I don't know if they have a new album in the works, but they are worth checking out.

----------

